# Borland JBuilder: .class bzw. .jar erstellen



## snoop83 (6. Mai 2005)

Ich suche eine Funktion im aktuellen JBuilder 2005:

Wie kann ich meine *.java in eine *.class umwandeln, so dass ich sie über die Kommandozeile mit
java *.class
ausführen kann?


Wenn ich über die Konsole mit 
javac file.java
arbeite, haut das mit dem classpath etc. natürlich alles nicht hin. Ist mir auch zu anstrengend da jedesmal alles einzustellen bzw. einzutippen 

und wie schaffe ich es, mein Projekt als *.jar zu exportieren, damit es jeder mit einer Java-Umgebung per Doppelklick starten kann?


----------



## Sky (6. Mai 2005)

Habe "nur" JBuilder 9 installiert, dort geht es so:

*.java -> *.class: Project / Make ODER Project / Rebuild

*.jar erstellen: Wizard / Archive Builder...


----------



## Roar (6. Mai 2005)

siehst du den grünen button da: http://www.mikrobitti.fi/nettijatkot/2004/12/jbuilder/jbuilder2005.png ?

jar mit jbuidler erstellen gibts mehrere threads zu...


----------



## snoop83 (6. Mai 2005)

@ Roar:
Ja, den grünen Button sehe ich. Damit kann ich die Datei ausführen etc. und gut ist .. *.java erzeugt er mir damit ja auch, aber ich bräuchte eine ausführbare *.jar datei  :bahnhof: 

@ sky80:
Wizard -  Archive Builder
finde ich im JBuilder 2005 nicht .. 

Über
Datei - Projekt speichern unter
steht bei der Auswahl der Dateitypen *.jar mit dabei. Aber egal was ich eingebe, er meckert immer, dass ich Dateiname und -erweiterung überprüfen soll.


----------



## snoop83 (6. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich meine *.class-files mit jawa oder jawaw über die Kommandozeile ausführe, kommt jedesmal:

*could not find the main class
progamm exit*


----------



## DP (6. Mai 2005)

datei > neu > erzeugen > builder für nativ ausführbare datei


----------



## snoop83 (6. Mai 2005)

unter
datei > neu > erzeugen steht bei mir nur "ANT" zur auswahl ..

wenn ich es über 
datei > neu > archiv
erstellt er mir zwar die *.jar datei, aber wenn ich die mit javaw starte, dann kommt wieder die meldung

could not find the main class 
progamm exit


----------



## snoop83 (6. Mai 2005)

Es liegt irgendwie am Rechner.

Auf meinem anderen Rechner funktionieren die *.jar - files anstandslos .. kurios !!

nur die *.class-files laufen auf keinem meiner systeme..


----------



## mightymop (10. Mai 2005)

snoop83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es liegt irgendwie am Rechner.
> 
> Auf meinem anderen Rechner funktionieren die *.jar - files anstandslos .. kurios !!
> 
> nur die *.class-files laufen auf keinem meiner systeme..



die jar datei läuft wahrscheinlich weil nen wrapper drumgepackt wurde, bzw in der manifestdatei der classpath mit angegeben ist....

wenn du dein projekt ausführen willst mittels *.class

geht das bsp so:

konsole: c:\programme\java\bin\java -classpath "d:\projekt\classes;"   Projektname.Klassemitmainmethode 

mfg

mightymop


----------

